# Boris Giltburg



## Judith

Has anyone come across this pianist? At first, thought he was good and even saw him live twice. Watched him on U Tube and was so disappointed. First video was of him performing Krieslers Leibesleid. Don't know whether its me that prefers it performed on violin, but this arrangement sounded to me like jazz.
Then watched him perform Liszt Harmonies du Soir. Was awful. Think he was impersonating Lang Lang with the facial expressions and acrobats. 
Know Liszt himself was a showman but that was ridiculous. 
Maybe Giltburg is better performing Russian composers. He's not too bad with them. 

What does anyone else think?


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Has anyone come across this pianist? At first, thought he was good and even saw him live twice. Watched him on U Tube and was so disappointed. First video was of him performing Krieslers Leibesleid. Don't know whether its me that prefers it performed on violin, but this arrangement sounded to me like jazz.
> Then watched him perform Liszt Harmonies du Soir. Was awful. Think he was impersonating Lang Lang with the facial expressions and acrobats.
> Know Liszt himself was a showman but that was ridiculous.
> Maybe Giltburg is better performing Russian composers. He's not too bad with them.
> 
> What does anyone else think?


I never seen him as in performing, but tis one is great.

If you want others, try; Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux & Moments Musicaux/ Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval/ Rachmaninoff ;
piano concertos .


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> I never seen him as in performing, but tis one is great.
> 
> If you want others, try; Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux & Moments Musicaux/ Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval/ Rachmaninoff ;
> piano concertos .


Have this album which I like, but when he's performing live, think he's too much like Lang Lang


----------

